# Sports Brand Watches And "hello" From New Member



## funkymonkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum, and will admit to being a complete "n00b". I'm not

even a collector, though I have been fascinated with watches from an early age.

I remember as a child being given a "broken" digital watch by the Mexican couple

that were living in our house as lodgers at that time. My mother bought me a new

battery for it, but when trying to set the time my dad "proved" to me that he could

not set the time. It was patent nonsense to me at the time, but I realised when I

grew older that my dad didnt want to let me have the watch because it was quite

expensive and felt that I shouldn't have been given such a gift by our lodgers and I

had to give it back. I used to go to sleep dreaming about owning that watch.

Anyway, on the topic of sports branded watches I have owned this Ellesse Affinity

watch for around 8 years I think - I eat beans on toast for the rest of the month as

a result of this particular purchase as I was in a rather poorly paid job. I think

it's a beautiful watch but don't know what you guys will make of it.










It has a "201" Swiss movement, which I think makes it an ISA movement? Are these

any good?

It's a watch I fell in love with the moment I saw it, though I haven't treated it as

such - it has been worn in all kinds of scenarios and has taken some real beatings.

It was once hit *very* hard against a wall in an accident and so it is really rather

scratched.

Anyway, hello to the other collectors, I've enjoyed looking at all your watches so far!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum mate! Its the start of a very long journey!


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

funkymonkey said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum, and will admit to being a complete "n00b". I'm not
> 
> even a collector, though I have been fascinated with watches from an early age.
> 
> ...


As a quartz watch there's little to distinguish this from any other similar watch. However, this is not to say that the Ellesse is nothing special because to you it obviously is.

And that, truly, is what really matters. What you like is the very best and hang what anyone else thinks - it's a very personal thing. Me, I'm in to mechanical movements in my watches but that won't stop me from sending a few quid over to Singapore for a G-Shock when I'm in the mood.

The best way I can describe a passion for watches is to say that it is somewhat like appreciating different drinks for different occasions. Here's a little list:

Daytime meeting (formal) - Oris Artelier pointer date or Oris Full Steel chronometer

Daytime meeting (informal) - Seiko 5 or Citizen auto

Work (no meetings) - Vostok classic

Travel - Poljot Secret Mission chrono or Poljot Sunrise alarm or Poljot Aviator or Zeno classic aviator style

I'd imagine that most members will have something similar even if not quite as formal as a written list - even with this I chop and change rather like some evenings I'll have a nice glass of Balvenie or Bowmore rather than a lager.

Phew, and to think that when I got my first watch all I did was tell the time with it.

Welcome.


----------



## bluespot (Aug 18, 2007)

I just had to have this watch when I saw it funkymonkey.

I seem to remember when I last put a battery in that the movement was well finished. The deco style attracted me and the copper colour dial is so nice and reminded me of a style you did not see much now.

It may be a fashion brand but this model is very nice IMHO and was expensive when new.

Here's mine.


----------



## bluespot (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm new here to, forgot to add welcome funkymonkey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

funkymonkey said:


> Hi all! I'm new to the forum, and will admit to being a complete "n00b". I'm not
> 
> even a collector, though I have been fascinated with watches from an early age.
> 
> ...


Welcome mate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hope you have fun here


----------



## Radishimo (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm kind of new here too Funkymonkey, welcome. I like the way you ate baked beans for a month for the watch, I give respect to you my friend.

I like the look of your watch, I think fashion brands are fine and many of them have very high quality cases and bracelets.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

If you like it why care what anyone else thinks - just enjoy it.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









The watch means a lot to you, because you gave up a lot to have it, so enjoy it.

I like the tank shape, reminds me of a Vintage Cartier I let slip through my fingers a few years ago. Keep an eye on the sales forum here, as there are often some well priced pieces.

It's a friendly place here and it doesn't matter what you collect.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Very slick looking timepiece. Very vintage roadster looking.

I'm heavily stuck in this watch collecting thing but have limited it to what really jazzes me.

Your watch jazzes you so it's top drawer!

Welcome to th' club!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

_"I eat beans on toast for the rest of the month as a result of this particular purchase"_

Been there; done that...

You're amongst like minded people and I hope that you enjoy it here.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nowt wrong wi' fashoin/sports brands, if the watch floats your boat.

I got this as a "beater" off the web a couple of weeks ago, and to be honest - it's far too nice for that, so I'm ending up looking after it and swapping straps etc just all my other, more expensive stuff.










Good luck.


----------

